# 'ترنيمة "أنا مش وحيد انت معايا



## cobcob (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترنيمة رائعة جدا*
*وكلماتها ولحنها حلوين اوى*


*---+++(((أنا مش وحيد)))+++--- *


*أنا مش وحيد انت معايا
انت السنيد فيك الكفايه*

*1- انت رفيقى فى طول رحلتى*
*ترشد طريقى تقود خطوتى*
*2- شمسى فى نهارى و فيك الشفا*
*وفى برد ليلى حضنك دفا*
*3- لو ظن قلبى انك بعيد*
*أو جه فى خيالى انى وحيد*
*4- كل ما فى طالب رضاك*
*كل ما لى سايبه معاك*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة "أنا مش وحيد انت معايا"*

جميلة اوى يا ماريان...وكلماتها روعة
ميرسى ياقمر​


----------



## cobcob (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة "أنا مش وحيد انت معايا"*

*ميرسى يا جينا على ردك
و يا رب الترنيمة تعجب الكل ​*


----------



## emy (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة "أنا مش وحيد انت معايا"*

*مرسى يا قمر *
*وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## rana1981 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة "أنا مش وحيد انت معايا"*

*شكرا عالترنيمة *


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لاجلك يا رسول الله لاجل كل المسملين تم اختراق منتديات الكنيسة*

مرسىىى على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ROWIS (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الكابتن الل يبقول جاري التحميل
هو فين اساسا اللينك اللي هاتحمل منه


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*جارى البحث عن اللينك *
*واضح انه سقط سهوا *​


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*تم التعديل مؤقتا *
*لحين مجئ ماريان ووضع اللينك تبعها *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## hekmat (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا

وجارى التحميل​*


----------



## cobcob (12 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> وجارى التحميل​*




*شكرا يا أمجد على مرورك 
منور الموضوع والقسم كله*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على الترنيمه الجميله ديه


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتيييير



​_


----------

